# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Black molly gave birth... What to do with the babies??

## Janicepj

Hi, I just bought a black molly yesterday, and I thought it looked pregnant. Turns out, I was right. Overnight, there are about 10 new fry swimming about in my tank. Can I know what do I do with the babies when it matures to adult? I have no intention of keeping that many black molly, and I certainly don't have a tank to hold that many as well. I read that black molly can store sperm for months so there is a possibility that I will end up with a LOT of fish. 

Is there a way where I can give the fish away? Maybe to a LFS or something? If so, which ones in Singapore will take them?

I'm thinking of maybe asking people on this forum whether they would want the baby when the baby is older, maybe when it's 3 months or so. Do you think there will be people who will take them?

Thanks!

----------


## mukyo

can donate to me.  :Smile: 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Janicepj

> can donate to me. 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
> Thank you


Really? Yay! Because I was quite troubled over this. How many do you want? I have about 11-12 fry now I think. Do you want them now or wait until they are a bit older?

----------

